# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndihme

## Done

Pershensetje edhe nje here! Kam zbuluar nje bare qe sheron shume lloje te semundjeve me ndihmoni dot si te fitoj para nga ky bare. Flm.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Etno3

çfare  semundjeve   jaran ?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Per te largu syrin e keq eshte ?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Done

Pak detale ne fillim; Jam ne fakultetin e mjeksis ( viti 2 ) dhe mirrem me shkenc pasi e adhuroj. Kam lexuar per disa kombinime kimike dhe kam zbuluar dhe testuar nje bare ( ne vetvete dhe familjare ). Kam lloje te ndryshme baresh te cilet sherojn kolesterolin e larte ( brenda nje kohe shume te shkurt ), aneminë, lendimet e lukthit, njerzit qe vuajn nga lodhja e vazhdueshme, ulja obezitetit dhe nje special kunder infeksionit ne plagë ( pas operative ose pas prerjeve )

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Done

Nuk ka te bej me magjira te zeza e gjepura te tilla bla bla bla...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

E paske filluar mjekesin me kemb te mbare ! Lum ai popull per mjekun e ardhshem !

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),Etno3 (18-02-2015)

----------


## Done

Flm por dua te e shfrytezoj rastin edhe te bej para per mi pagu faturat :P haha

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Etno3

Mem  ndegju   mue  e kryen  fakultetin  njehere  se  me pa gjet  ilaqin  e ketyre semundjeve  ti jo  faturat po edhe nje Porche  e kishe  vozit..

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Done

Etno3 bie fjala per faturat dhe kerkoj mendim tuaj dhe tjereve sepse shpejt do e hapi fabriken.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## JuliusB

Patentoje mer/moj kjo kryesorja....shpalle si shpikjen/zbulimin tat  :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Done

> Patentoje mer/moj kjo kryesorja....shpalle si shpikjen/zbulimin tat


"Mer"  :ngerdheshje: . Ne fakt do shkoj hap pas hapi dhe do dalin ne farmaceutike( treg, farmaci) besoj nga muaji prill.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ali-jahdauti

Te lumt ty ishalla ki sukses ska problem a osht ala ne fakulltet a jo kjo po lyp ndihm nuk e di se sa kushton kjo sa bejn faturat nese asht ni gja me vler per sherimin e nje smundje apo dy kjo lyp perkrahje meqense mir ka bo qe ka lyp ktu ama tash ne si staf e si shok te forumit me mjndsit tona sa tmund te ndihmojm pse jo ,pse tmos jesh edhr ti pjes e ksaj pune tlumt ishalla ka sukses mos e le per kaq lyp ndihm edhe ne instuticione mjeksore apo dikun qa e din qe te ndihmon ma shum  :buzeqeshje:  tlumt do jesh shembull nese e ben ni gja kaq te rendsishme

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

